# starter relay on 1987 Nissan sentra



## lenore (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi folks, I am new to this forum and can not find the starter relay. I know where the starter and solenoid is and took both out and cleaned. I also took the ignition switch apart and cleaned the contacts (they were burned a little). But my last puzzle piece is the starter relay. This car is a 1987 Nissan sentra four door California model. Please help. I tried to listen to relays but I unplugged the ones that click, and still get 12volts at the starter solenoid connection with the relays that I unplugged. Does anybody know the location of the starter relay.? The engine is the carburated 1.6.... I am troubleshooting a very intermittant starting problem. THe car has a new battery and all cables have been cleaned and tightened. I even replaced the connector on the starter solenoid for the ignition 12volt connection. So far all works fine, but my 84 year old mother in law got stranded the other day. without doing anything the car started fine when I showed up. She said it didnt click or anything....when it failed.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

If your Sentra is similar to my n12 Pulsar I think the starter relay should be on the fuse box panel on drivers side kick panel. Hope this helps. In the past when I have had any starting problems it is usually battery connection related even with a new battery sometimes you can get a kind of flash corrosion that will still let all lights and horn etc work but will cause enough power drop to prevent starting. I have had it happen within a couple of days after I have had terminals off and cleaned them. It is a very random thing. I now always really roughen my battery posts up and it doesn't seem to happen as much.


----------



## lenore (Sep 7, 2009)

I unplugged the left blue relay just above the fuses, and still got 12 volts down at the starter solenoid???? this is really confusing.


----------



## lenore (Sep 7, 2009)

Ok finally found the correct schematic. The car doesnt have a starter relay, just a inhibit relay (automatic 1987) There is also a inhibit switch, Where is that located? I assume somewhere on the tranny or shift mechanism......The burned ignition switch is probably the culprit, which I fixed, but is the inhibit relay also a known problem in these cars?


----------

